# Mac Avast Parallels XP No Internet



## JMan808 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi-
I've been running Avast Antivirus (licensed) on the XP side. When it came time to renew, I also got the Mac version (running both - 2.7 on Mac side, 6. 0 on XP side) Once I loaded the Mac version, I lost internet connection on the XP side but still have it on the Mac side (need the XP internet access for work applications). When I uninstall Avast, internet on XP side comes back. I have switched between bridged and shared internet connection in the virtual machine but have found no change.

I'm running MacBook Pro, OS X 10.6.8, Intel Core 2 Duo, 4 GB Memory
Parallels 4.0
Windows XP 5.1 with Service Pack 3
Avast Mac 2.74R0 with Service kit 1.41
Avast (XP) 6.0.1289

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When you say you uninstalled Avast are you talking the Mac version or the XP version?

Either way, sounds like you need to look at the settings in the appropriate Avast version.


----------



## JMan808 (Sep 28, 2011)

If I uninstall xp version, internet on xp works (but now don't have virus software on the side that needs it more.)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Lots of threads on Internet with users with the same issue. 

I don't have avast anymore so you gonna to have to check the avast preferences and the windows firewall to see what settings it is using that is blocking it.

If you don't want to to that you could just try a different antivirus program. I use Microsoft Security Essentials on my virtual Windows systems.


----------

